# guitar makers in the Lindsay area?



## jmm55 (Aug 10, 2009)

I am interested in trying some acoustic guitars locally made. Can anyone provide names of luthiers in the Lindsay or Peterborough area? I heard mention that there may be one in Omemee, but I do not have a name.


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

www.hanktohendrix.on.ca is the only place I know in Peterbourgh , they may know of more.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Lado Guitars. Joe makes acoustics as well as electrics. Located in Lindsay.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

overdriver said:


> www.hanktohendrix.on.ca is the only place I know in Peterbourgh , they may know of more.


I'll second Hank To Hendrix. Great people and they have great contacts with local luthiers.

Brian


----------



## jmm55 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations so far. I will scout out HtH. I am familiar with Lado. I know he has had a long career in guitars, but his acoustics are not quite what I am looking for. Hopefully, there might still be a maker or two to be discovered in the area, and any further replies in this regard would be appreciated.


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Are you a gambler? Only my second guitar9kkhhd..Have only 16 weeks of experience.


















I would also like to know of local luthiers as an addiction needs to be fead..

Regards Ian


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Ian John said:


> Are you a gambler? Only my second guitar9kkhhd..Have only 16 weeks of experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me likes!!


----------



## jmm55 (Aug 10, 2009)

In the strictest sense, no, I do not gamble, but I would be pleased to try your guitars. I am open to very new makers as well, and there are elements of the one shown that I like. Send me a private note with a phone number or direct email, and I will get in touch.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Man can I take it for a ride too?


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Free test rides!! Thanks for the compliments! I need more wood! More wood!

Regards Ian


----------



## jmm55 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hmmm... Just don't sell it before I get a chance to try it :smile:


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

http://farrellguitars.com/contact.html

http://www.kettguitars.com/Home.html

http://www.dickert.ca/

http://home.golden.net/~steved/

http://www.xaverguitars.ca/

http://www.hibbsguitars.com/

http://www.edwardkleinguitars.com/

check here...

http://www.luth.org/links/makers.htm#top


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

There is Lashing Guitars. I think its up in those parts.
YJMUTSRV has a thread on Brazilian rosewood in the luthiers section showing his private stock. Maybe he can make you your dream guitar.
I'll bump it to page one. Ya gotta see his wood.


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the links Mr hendrix...name sounds familiar? 

Was givin a name of a luthier in Oshawa ( town line road?) and one of his guitars was featured in the 12thfret website June or July but cannot find it. The name has escaped me? The player who suggested the builder to me I first seen play guitar on the Uncle Bobby show. His collection of guitars blew me away 20 years ago...

I was looking at the wood from Lashing guitars nice looking stuff! What kind of crowbar do you need to get it out of his hands? 

jmm55, Hope to see you this weekend and it was a pleasure talking with you over the phone. 

Regards Ian


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you're coming down this way there is also:

Carson Custom Acoustics - in Oshawa 
Wolf Guitar Co. which is Rick Ellicott in Blackstock and
Dino Staniscia in Pefferlaw who makes custom archtops and acoustics

I have phone numbers for all of these but not web links. If you want them I can post them.

Brian


----------



## jmm55 (Aug 10, 2009)

I am very grateful for all of the replies that have come about in this thread. I am looking forward to trying Ian's guitar, and perhaps some of the makers posted by Mr. Hendrix and others, but I would also be grateful for contact information for those three makers Brimc. Kindly post contact numbers, or PM them to me, whatever you are comfortable with. 

Of course it is a wonderful time for guitar buyers, since there are plenty of guitar makers to choose from. At first glance, this might appear as too much competition, but on the other hand, it is a healthy sign for Canadian lutherie, and I trust every maker brings something a little different to the table. 

Besides, how many of us own only one guitar? :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

A pm has been sent.

Brian


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

more sites...

http://www.cybozone.com/fg/luthier.html

http://www.trycanada.com/other_canadian_links/guitars.htm

http://www.guitarscanada.com/mic.htm


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Rick Ellicott of Wolf guitars was selling his instruments exclusively through Hands on Music in Bowmanville. Danny usually has one in the store. If he does not you can call in advance and ask Danny to bring in his own Zicote B/S. Although Danny built it he did so as a student of Rick's. He used Rick's jigs, fixtures and moulds so it's a Wolf design with the same tone. It may even have a wolf label inside, can't remember.

If you're going to start looking farther away in Ontario may I suggest Tony Karol or Josh House 
Tell 'em Stephen with the Andrew White guitars setchya.

And speaking of Andrew White, If you decide you'd be open to a US built custom I can answer most any questions you may have about Andrew's guitars.

(FYI words with underlines are clickable links)


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Was at hands on music a few weeks ago and a seen one wolf guitar. Very nice indeed!! Now I know where they hail from... I think I will stop by Hands on music today without the wife so I can try it out...nice price too! Not to the wife but I know it is...you are suppose to have more than 10 guitars to call yourself a player??? hmmmm 15..then ya have to start trading..

Regards Ian


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

